# lyman vs. pact vs. rcbs



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking at getting an electronic powder dispenser. I'll be using it for charges as low as 4 grains for some handgun loads and up to 72 grains for a rifle load. Which brand would you get and why?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm sure you've already done this, but go on Cabelas and Midway and read the reviews. I think the Lymann received the best reviews. But, it appears they all have their problems so I'm sticking with the manual scale and Uniflow for awhile.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the Lyman DPS III or what ever it is called. I have been pretty happy with it, and have heard others in our area that are happier than I am with theirs. Mine is good for about .3grains, not quite what I was expecting, but I double check every load on a Hornady balance scale. Other guys that have them have had better luck than I have. All I know is that it works much better than my powder thrower with extruded powders like Varget, so I use it all the time! I have heard RCBS is slower than heck. I don't know any one who had used the Pact. How you coming with the AR build? I finished mine, just bought a Magpul PRS from Kevin this morning. I think it finishes the rifle off nicely.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think my brother is nearly as happy with his Lyman as I am with my RCBS. I just wish I had the new one that is twice as fast, but I don't think I will throw $300 out there just to speed up a bit. I mostly use it as a trickler. I dump to within .2 grains then finish it on the RCBS which makes it fasts. I often double check weights with a small electronic scale.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm kinda stuck between the RCBS and the Lyman right now. For the most part the RCBS seems to get the better reviews, but not by much. I have an RCBS 750 scale that has worked very well for me, so that might sway me that way a bit. Midway does have the Lyman on sale right now for $265 tho. I suppose I could order the Lyman and if its not what I want, Midway will let me return it and get the RCBS unit.

I'd like to not have to worry about the weight being off. I'll probably be using it more for handgun loads. I'm hoping to get something that is dead on in its measurements. Savage, when you say it is within .3 grains, do you mean that you are setting it to throw 50 grains but when it is done dispensing its 50.3 grains, or that if you check the load that says it weighs 50 grains against another scale and the other scale says 50.3? I could live with knowing right away if it is overcharged or not, but having to use another scale to check every load would be a pain in the rear.

I haven't even started ordering parts yet for my AR. Everywhere that had the parts I want in stock a month ago don't have them now, so I'm looking around at other places to find decent prices. The barrel I want is in stock, so I'll be ordering that soon. Other than that, I pretty much need to find everything else for the upper half. I messaged you back the other day, but wasn't sure if you got it, or if maybe you messaged me back and I didn't get it. I think I've been sent a few messages in the last week that never made it to my inbox.

Plainsman, what kind of problems has your brother had with his Lyman? Have you had any with your RCBS?


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Screw all of them....mass loads like handgun rounds and 223 rounds get nothing but the "big blue machine". Better yet, I don't own one, my buddy has several though. Win win for me! :thumb:

I do have a Lyman 1200 DPS III and really like it. Haven't had any problems with mine and it is VERY accurate.

http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/ ... 950a.shtml

Again, if you want speed go with a Dillion, hands down no comparison.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, what kind of problems has your brother had with his Lyman? Have you had any with your RCBS


To tell the truth it's been so long since I talked to him about it that I don't remember. I do remember he wanted to sell it because it didn't do what he expected.

I have not had much for problems with my RCBS. I have always had a second scale to check every tenth or 20th load. I often push the limits and when you do that you have to be extra careful. Here is the way things go for me sometimes. I will dump in a load of R22 and calibrate. Then I set it for 79 grains. Then I set my easy flow to throw about 78.8 grains. I put that on the scale and hit dispence on the powder dispenser. Sometimes it will say 79.1 when it's done. I put that on the other scale and it says 79 gr. I look back at my scale and it says .01 gr so I then hit tare and put the powder back on the scale and it's 79 gr. It's as if the scale goofs 1 out of 30 or 40 times just at the end of the powder dispensing. If I recalibrate the scale that doesn't always solve it. Most often I can get about 70 or 80 loads before it goofs, but I like to keep tabs on it more often than that even though it's very evident when it goofs.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I rezero after every 3 or 4 rounds....I won't accept a charge that is even .1 off the mark.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

You know what I find extremely humorous, and I include myself in this group, are the guys that actually think 0.1 gr. of powder in a 79 gr. charge is going to make a bit of difference. Actually I KNOW it doesn't make a difference and I still won't accept it.....sickness maybe? :rollin:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ac700, I mean if I set the lyman to throw 50gr, it may be off as much as 50.3 or 49.7. According to the balance scale. Usually it is within two, but I check every one. I don't want .1gr off even if it won't make a difference.

I didn't get any other messages from you since I responded to your AR message


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have the RCBS 750. I find that it tends to "drift" a bit. so I find myself hitting the tare every few rounds.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I just ordered the chargemaster online. I found it on sale for $279.99 from Natchez. I'll have to tinker with it some when I get it and let everyone know how it works.


----------



## quickdeath (Dec 7, 2008)

hi,,,i own all 3 of them,,,the lyman 1200 DPS II is here in a box waiting 
to be shipped back,,,worked good for 3 years with no problems,,,then
went to load some rounds up and nothing,,,complete failure,,,i'll never
buy another one,,,my next one was a pact,,,still useing it about 3 times 
a week,,,takes a little long to set up but have never had a problem with
it,,,fast,quiet,and accurate,,,also have a rcbs 1500 combo dispenser for
a back-up,,,never had to use it yet,,,the pact's warranty is great,,,made 
in the great USA in texas,,,never had to use it YET,,,but i'll never buy 
another lyman dispenser,,,looks like the pact is all i need,,,thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I often wonder about Pact and RCBS. Some of their equipment is identical except for the color. I often wonder if Pact makes some of RCBS's equipment or RCBS makes some of Pact's equipment.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Plainsman, I've wondered about that too. On the recent thread where people were showing their reloading bench, I saw one of the pact dispensers, but it was the RCBS green color. The new dispenser from Hornady looks a lot like the RCBS chargemaster too.


----------

